# Our Dogs



## ClarkKent (May 6, 2008)

Here our a couple from earlie in the day when i was out cleaning mand waxing my car.  These are Cocker Spaniels...Tanner and Sadie.  And Sadie is the daughter of Tanner.


----------



## Lyncca (May 6, 2008)

Aww, sweet babies and nice shots


----------



## JWVgib (May 6, 2008)

awesome shots, even more awesome dogs.

i have a cocker spaniel myself. love them


----------



## kbeelitz (May 7, 2008)

Sadie is a beaut.


----------



## SpaceNut (May 10, 2008)

Beautiful dogs (pets). Great captures. How did you get them to hold still long enough for a picture?


----------



## HDPIX (May 10, 2008)

Gorgeous! (photos & dogs!)


----------

